# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Задвоение начислений «суммой» при кадровом перемещении в ЗиКБУ

## Post279

Столкнулся с такой проблемой:
Сотруднику делается кадровое перемещение из одного подразделения в другое в середине месяца.
Вводятся документы «Начисление зарплаты», заполнение сотрудниками делается по подразделению.
Соответственно, сотрудник попадает в два документа «Начисление зарплаты» сначала по одному, а затем по другому подразделению.
Вместе с сотрудником в эти документы попадают все виды расчета, установленные ему, в том числе и виды расчета «Фиксированной суммой».
В результате такие виды расчета задваиваются.

Если заполнить документ «Начисление зарплаты» только по такому сотруднику (без отбора по подразделению), то задвоения нет. Но в организации почти 1000 человек и делать один документ по всем не реально.
Думаю завести группы – дублирующие подразделения, и заполнять документы по ним.

Кто сталкивался с такой ситуацией? Как решали проблему?

----------


## DMLangepas

когда делали перемещение, то в видах начисления что указывали? (Закладка Начисления) Там есть начать, изменить,...
что ставили?

----------


## Post279

Кадровое перемещение делают кадровики, они на этой вкладке смотрят только оклад.
А расчетчикам искать эти документы и ставить "прекратить" то же не вариант - очень много и очень долго, проще из начислений удалить.

----------


## DMLangepas

значит вопрос решен.

думайте как проще сделать, либо пусть кадры меняют, либо расчетчики.

----------


## Post279

Это не решение вопроса.
Кадровики не должны следить за начислениями.
А расчетчики за кадровыми перемещениями.
Да и начисление по сути не прекращается.
Таких случаев очень много (почти 500 в месяц), т.к. летом в период отпусков постоянные перемещения сотрудников.
Вот я и думаю как автоматизировать эту процедуру. (Один из вариантов решения я в вопросе отразил - но это, то же не совсем правильно)
Кстати в 7-ке такой проблемы не было.

----------


## DMLangepas

так-то в семерке много чего не было)

----------


## Post279

Спасибо за желание помочь.
Лангепасу привет от Лянтора!

----------


## DMLangepas

привет соседи)!!! 
чин-чин

----------


## Post279

Да, где бы еще встретились!

----------

